# Wrist and Forearm Curl Exercises - Simple "How To" that Seniors Can Use



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2015)

Here's a very basic short video on wrist and forearm curls.  I often neglect the wrists when exercising, but I'm going to work on strengthening them.  I'm pretty strong for a woman having done physical jobs all my life both at work and home.  I'd like to stay fit as I get older and try to avoid osteoporosis and maintain my strength.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks, SB.  I thought I was strengthening every part of my arms and shoulders, but I don't do my wrists.  I'll add it to my routine.


----------

